
Companies who don't stop hacks could be breaking the law, warns the SEC - wglb
https://www.nbcnews.com/business/business-news/companies-who-don-t-stop-hacks-could-be-breaking-law-n920821
======
RoyTyrell
Good, I see nothing wrong with this. SOX compliance already has some tight
controls on the IT side of things anyway, and maybe this will stop or limit
future breaches like that of Equifax or Target.

